# Diesel additives



## bimmerup-sonny (May 29, 2013)

Hi,

Has this been discussed before?

Does anybody use additive(s) for the 335d engine?
Would any of these additives help preventing with the carbon build up?

Sonny


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

bimmerup-sonny said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has this been discussed before?
> 
> ...


Yes
Yes
Remotely possible


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

floydarogers said:


> Yes
> Yes
> Remotely possible


+1:thumbup:

Yes
Yes
Definitely not!
:bigpimp:


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes
Yes on X5d though

Hope it helps but won't prevent altogether.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

Almost everyone with carbon buildup and fuel injector problems doesn't say whether they use additives or not. They usually don't mention what fuel they use either. Whether this makes any difference at all is a matter of speculation and who you trust, since statistically significant scientifically valid raw data is not available. We would all like to have a magic elixir to prevent carbon buildup. It may already exist in some way in major fuel company additive packages and missing in "off brand" diesel for all we know.


----------



## sirbikes (Aug 17, 2012)

I use an additive, OptiLube Summer+. I don't know if it does anything. I think the engine rattles a little less than without, that's about it. All I know is that I cannot get premium diesel here, or anything better than the minimum required by regulation. It's all cetane level of 40 and 15ppm sulphur. They all get it from the same big tank sitting near the port.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

sirbikes said:


> I use an additive, OptiLube Summer+. I don't know if it does anything. I think the engine rattles a little less than without, that's about it. All I know is that I cannot get premium diesel here, or anything better than the minimum required by regulation. It's all cetane level of 40 and 15ppm sulphur. They all get it from the same big tank sitting near the port.


In the US, additive is added at the terminal and/or at the station, so different brands have different additive packages. The base stock is the same for the region, coming from the same source, which may or may not be good.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes
Yes
Mitigate but not proven.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes
Yes
Possibly. But who knows


----------



## digitaldav (Dec 3, 2010)

I just added my first dose of BD244 to my fuel tank. I have read some decent reviews, so I thought I would give it a try.


----------



## smyles (Dec 14, 2011)

How on Earth any fuel additive could help with carbon build up in a direct injection engine??


----------



## totitan (May 11, 2013)

smyles said:


> How on Earth any fuel additive could help with carbon build up in a direct injection engine??


It wont. However they will help to raise the cetane level and keep the injectors clean.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

smyles said:


> How on Earth any fuel additive could help with carbon build up in a direct injection engine??


It could reduce particulates via better combustion (i.e. Viscon).


----------



## smyles (Dec 14, 2011)

totitan said:


> It wont. However they will help to raise the cetane level and keep the injectors clean.


I highly doubt any effect on injectors.


----------

